# Type 1 diabetes and slimming world



## Emma Gwilliam (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi I am a type 1 diabetic and have been for about 14 years.  I have just started slimming world and Have lost only 1.5lbs per week in my first 2 weeks in which I followed the plan to the letter and Did a little exercise (I started c25k and went to yoga) so I was hoping for a bigger loss and was a little disappointed. Has anyone else experienced this and is it to do with my diabetes?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2016)

Emma Gwilliam said:


> Hi I am a type 1 diabetic and have been for about 14 years.  I have just started slimming world and Have lost only 1.5lbs per week in my first 2 weeks in which I followed the plan to the letter and Did a little exercise (I started c25k and went to yoga) so I was hoping for a bigger loss and was a little disappointed. Has anyone else experienced this and is it to do with my diabetes?


Hi Emma, welcome to the forum  I'm no expert on Slimming World, but have read on here that some plans are more suitable than others for people with diabetes.

What insulin regime are you on and what would be a typical day's food for you?Things can start slowly for some people, but you are starting to move in the right direction so don't lose hope!


----------



## Emma Gwilliam (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi I am on lantus glargine 28units at night then novorapid before meals, I carb count so it depends what I eat as to how many units I inject.   thanks for your reply xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2016)

Emma Gwilliam said:


> Hi I am on lantus glargine 28units at night then novorapid before meals, I carb count so it depends what I eat as to how many units I inject.   thanks for your reply xx


A lot of people find that lowering carbs, meaning lower insulin doses, is helpful, so it can be helpful to work out your daily carb intake and see if there are any items that you could substitute with a lower carb alternative. It's early days still and there can be a bit of a 'time lag' when you change your diet as your body adjusts to a regime it's not been used to  Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## Radders (Aug 19, 2016)

Have you found you are having to treat more hypos? I found that having lost a bit of weight, all my ratios were wrong and until I realised and cut them back, I was having more hypos which meant taking in unwanted calories with the treatments! 
Now my daily insulin dose has reduced to less than two thirds what it was, some days a half.


----------

